# Delayed Muscle Soreness



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you do to stop delayed muscle soreness?


I've begun weight training, cycling, and running. All indoors. 

I started exercising again because I really, really want to try doing a triathalon with my boyfriend this summer (May). So I've been doing about an hour on the bike or cycle everyday, and weight training every other day. I need to build up endurance so that's why I'm training for so long. (I'll start swimming in March)

But my muscles in my legs and abs hurt the day after I work out. My trainer has told me not to take an analgesics because it interferes with the reinforcement process. I can't take advil or aspririn because of a bleeding disorder.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Try alternating heat and cold compresses.  Ben-Gay is also an alternative, but it's pretty stinky.  I does work really well...I used to use it all the time during Volleyball training in high school.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2008)

How well do you cool down? Do you allow a rest day between workouts?


----------



## COBI (Jan 2, 2008)

To repeat Shimmer's question: What's your cool down?

Proper stretching post-workout will help reduce DOMS a lot.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 2, 2008)

I recommend 5-10 minutes of stretching/cool down after every work out and it really helps!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 2, 2008)

Do what they say and try incorporating more potassium into your diet. Good luck.


----------



## frocher (Jan 2, 2008)

Eating potassium rich foods and hot baths help.


----------



## saj20052006 (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I recommend 5-10 minutes of stretching/cool down after every work out and it really helps!_

 
Also, hot baths help.  This is normal especially if you are working muscles you haven't worked in quite some time.  After a while you won't have the aching feeling anymore because your muscles will be adapt to your routine.

I started working out about 6 months ago after a 1.5 year hiatus and I was doing an hour a day at least 4 times a week cardio and strength training and the soreness always kicked in a day or two later.  Now I'm a champ and went from 152lbs to 140 and my muscle build is much more defined especially in my arms and legs.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 4, 2008)

I've started doing contrast showers after I exercise and a hot bath the next day. It's working!! My legs, especially, aren't nearly as sore.

Can't eat or take supplements for Potassium. Another stupid restriction (some of my meds are nephrotoxic).

I was cooling down before, we do so for about ten minutes at the end of class. I tried going to yoga after cycling and it just made me feel angry and pissed off for some reason.


----------



## MissLorsie (Jan 29, 2008)

Try some light active movement the day after - say if you work your legs out the day after try some light walking on the treadmill - BUT The imperative word is LIGHT!!

An increase in blood flow to the areas suffering DOMS will aid in muscle regeneration and repair


----------

